# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Altını Olanlara Dikkat

## ceydaaa

adasdsa.jpgİstanbul Kuyumcular Odası (İKO) Başkanı Alaattin Kameroğlu, takısını mevduata çevirmek isteyen vatandaşın önce kuyumculara gidip değer tespiti yaptırmasını tavsiye ederek, "(Bankalar) Altın experleri işin ehli değil, sektörde kalfa düzeyindeki elemanlardır" dedi.

Kameroğlu, gündeme ilişkin yaptığı açıklamada, 31 Ocak'tan itibaren BDDK'nın bankalara altın satma yetkisi vermesini sektörün karına göz dikilmesi olarak algıladıklarını ve bankaların bunu yapmaması gerektiğine ilişkin Danıştay'a dava açtıklarını ifade ederek, "Biz, herkesin kendi işini yapmasını istiyoruz. Şu ana kadar da hiçbir banka cesaret edip de Cumhuriyet altını satmaya girişmedi" diye konuştu.

PTT'nin gram altın satmasına da karşı olduklarını belirten Kameroğlu, şunları kaydetti: "PTT'nin altın satmasını, PTT'ye yakıştıramıyoruz. Eğer altın satmak istiyorsa, buyursun satsın. Türkiye'deki kuyumcular olarak PTT'nin vatandaşa sattığı altınlar kuyumcuda bozdurulmak istendiğinde kabul etmeyeceğiz. Bankalar yastık altındaki altını mevduata kazandırmak adına altın topluyorlar. Altın experliğini yapan kişiler, bankalarla anlaşan şirketlerin elemanlarıdır. O şirketler ticari kaygı güttüklerinden dolayı vatandaşın altınını gerçek değerden değerlendirmiyor. Vatandaş bu konuda aldatılıp, mağdur edilmektedir. Vatandaş bankalara güvenli ve kurumsallaşmış olduğundan dolayı gidiyor, ancak vatandaş yanlışın büyüğü burada yapılıyor. Vatandaş takısını mevduata çevirmek istiyorsa önce kuyumculara gidip değer tespitini yaptırsın. Daha sonra istiyorsa gidip bankaya mevduat açtırsın."

Kameroğlu, altının kaç ayar ve ne kadarlık bir değere sahip olduğunu bankacının bilemeyeceğini aktararak, "Bunu oradaki experlerin becerisiyle yapmaya çalışıyorlar. Ama altın experleri işin ehli değil, sektörde kalfa düzeyindeki elemanlardır" dedi.

Bankalara, yastık altındaki altını toplarken kuyumculuk sektörüyle iş birliği yapmalarını tavsiye ettiklerini anlatan Kameroğlu, "Bankalara, 'rekabet ortamını sağlayalım, daha çok altın toplarsınız ve vatandaşın mağduriyeti olmaz' dedik. Rekabet ortamının sağlanmadığı yerde tekelcilik doğar. Tekelciliğin de olduğu yerde vatandaş mağdur olur. Bankaların yastık altındaki altını toplama şeklinin yanlış olduğunu düşünüyoruz" diye konuştu.

Kameroğlu, altın fiyatlarının geçen yılın bu dönemine göre yüzde 12 civarında gerilediğini belirterek, altın takılarında da düşüş olduğunu kaydetti.

Altın fiyatlarının bu düzeyde gitmesine vatandaşın alıştığını ifade eden Kameroğlu, şunları kaydetti: "Son 1 aydan beri bölgedeki ülke piyasalarında ve iç piyasada iyileşme olduğunu, bunun da işe yansıdığını görüyoruz. Son yapılan kuyumculuk fuarının iyi geçmesinden dolayı da bunları gözlemledik. Buradan yola çıkarak önümüzdeki baharın ve yaz sezonunun daha iyi geçeceğini, ülkedeki bir barış ortamının tesis edilmesinin işlere de olumlu yansıyacağını düşünüyoruz. Altın fiyatlarının 2008'de 600 dolarlardan 1100 dolarlara çıkması sonra da 1950 dolarlara yükselmesiyle kuyumculuk sektörü bütün dünyada bir gerileme trendine girmişti. Talepler ciddi daralmıştı. Kuyumculuk sektörü, dünyada yeni yeni toparlanma trendine geçti. Altın fiyatları keşke biraz daha düşmüş ve insanlar altın takıya yönelmiş olsa kuyumculuk sektörünün imalatı, perakendeci, ihracatçı büyük fayda görecektir."

haberfedai.com

----------

